# Washing boot liners



## Nivek

Email Burton


----------



## wrathfuldeity

2nd post down toward the bottom....I'm too lazy...go see

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## cnesta

I don't c where that thread helps me I need to wash mine not repair or help with heel hold


----------



## Noreaster

No. The liners should never see the inside of a washing machine. Fill a big bucket with a room temp water and dissolve half a cup of liquid laundry detergent in it (no bleach, no fabric softener). You can also use an enzymatic bacterial cleaner but detergent will do just as good a job. Soak the liners for a couple of hours and then rinse them well in cold water and air dry. Oh and take the insoles out before you do it.


----------



## chomps1211

cnesta said:


> I don't c where that thread helps me I need to wash mine not repair or help with heel hold


...Then you didn't _READ_ it!! Go back & read it again. Wrath tells you exactly how to De-Stankify your liners!


----------



## cnesta

I found it thanks wrath I just read the wrong post


----------

